# Share your diet



## Dylan (15 Nov 2015)

This is supposed to be what you eat in bulk regularly, the stuff you live on.

Here's mine:

*Carbs*
Sweet potato
Spinach
Broccoli
Oats

*Fats*
Olive oil
Milk
Yoghurt

*Proteins*
Beef
Oyster
Egg
Herring

*Additives*
Green tea
Garlic
Honey
Blueberry
Cinnamon
Cacao
Tomato sauce
Turmeric
Curry
Lemon
Parsley
Ginger
Vitamin D supplement (because I'm not only living in Sweden but also a mulatto and the only vitamin I used to have a small deficiency of)

I haven't bothered adding which things I buy from what import/production sources and whether it's organic for simplicity's sake.


----------



## rebel (15 Nov 2015)

Sounds like a varied diet. Do you get fresh fish where you live? It would be a nice addition to balance it out.

btw, don't want to start a organic/non organic discussion but the issue is certainly interesting; considering it's 3x price.
https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/is-organic-food-more-healthful/


----------



## Smells Fishy (16 Nov 2015)

Its different every day except for breakfast at the mo its Reeses porridge. Other things I have frequently are: Heinz Big Soup, chicken curry and mushy peas with rice, sausage rolls, apples and bananas, omelettes with cheese and chickpeas.


----------



## zozo (16 Nov 2015)

I eat very diverse too.. Everyday i order from another chinese restaurant..


----------



## ian_m (16 Nov 2015)

Is not milk in European (except UK) countries fortified with vitamin D ? So you don't need extra vitamin D ?


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Nov 2015)

I'm on the curry and beer diet


----------



## zozo (16 Nov 2015)

ian_m said:


> Is not milk in European (except UK) countries fortified with vitamin D ? So you don't need extra vitamin D ?



No idea if they add vitamin D to milk in europe, the packages i buy don't say it, nor realy can find any info about it on the fly.. But i know there was/is milk with added axtra calcium.. Since D helps getting cacium out of food, they probably would add this ass well if calcium enriched..

Strange isn't it, a chortage of D is mainly a chortage of sunlight, this can cause Rachitis which is commonly known as English desease since 19th century.. Actualy you would come to think that UK in particular would add D to food as supplement. 

@Troi  would that be Curry Wurst and Beer..  I love Krakauer bratwurst and beer..


----------



## Dylan (16 Nov 2015)

I'm just going to begin trying to get big muscles and i need a plan of what to eat every day
here's an example diet, pretty close to what i do but less quantity of food: 

1. upon wakening- protein shake (mixed in milk) and banana 
2. breakfast- scrambled eggs (2 whole,1 white) and 2-3 slices of wheat bread or 1/2 cup oatmeal or cup healthy cereal 
3. post workout- plain, white bagel (or 2 slices of white bread) with jelly and a protein shake/chocolate milk (shake should have around 50g of protein) 
4. next meal- 1/2 cup brown rice/pasta/potatoes and chicken/steak/pork/lean beef/fish 
5. next meal (snack)- tuna sandwich/canned chicken sandwich/turkey sandwich 
6. before bed- protein shake/big glass of milk and 1-3 tablespoons of natural peanut butter


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Nov 2015)

zozo said:


> @Troi  would that be Curry Wurst and Beer..  I love Krakauer bratwurst and beer.


Haha...love that too...


----------



## Malobs (17 Nov 2015)

Dylan said:


> I'm just going to begin trying to get big muscles and i need a plan of what to eat every day
> here's an example diet, pretty close to what i do but less quantity of food:
> 
> 1. upon wakening- protein shake (mixed in milk) and banana
> ...


Glad to find a body builder on board. I am also a bodybuilder. Seems we share a lot in common. My diet is close to that 
3-4 smaller meals a day
carbs half an hour after exercising
30 to 50 grams of protein with each meal every 3 hours
Not avoid saturated fats to raise hormone levels
no more than 3 eggs a day
Substitutes beef and pork with chicken and fish
Avoids sugar ;I eat fruits and vegetables for carbs instead
I use supplements and protein shakes to get the required daily amount of protein 
I am actually running out of protein and supplements. Where do you get yours?


----------



## Dylan (17 Nov 2015)

Malobs said:


> Glad to find a body builder on board. I am also a bodybuilder. Seems we share a lot in common. My diet is close to that
> 3-4 smaller meals a day
> carbs half an hour after exercising
> 30 to 50 grams of protein with each meal every 3 hours
> ...


Welcome on board Malob. You have a very good routine. I am actually starting off with bodybuilding and have not fully adopted my routine. I get my supplements and protein from http://www.supplemented.co.uk/ 
Have fun and share in the forums. Have an open mind to learn and develop your hobby in aquascaping.


----------



## Smells Fishy (17 Nov 2015)

L Arginine - my favourite BCAA.


----------



## zozo (18 Nov 2015)

Malobs said:


> I am actually running out of protein and supplements. Where do you get yours?


I never was a body builder but went to the sportschool form many years 6 days a week. the days i didn't do weights i was on the mountainbike trying to brake my bones. Did some other sports next to it as well. I saw lifting weights as a pefect supplementary training so my focus was never on gaining weight. Never the less i needed a lot of food. I went totaly bananas on steaks so to speak..  At so much bananas can't see them anymore.

No idea if it is available in the UK but, Nutricia Protifar and Nutricia Fantomalt are very good. It's generaly used as medical supplement for people who need to be on a diet to gain or lose weight. It is tasteless but has the same contents if not better ballanced and a lot cheaper than this banana or strawberry crap they offered in the sportschool(s).

And don't forget Olives, you can't eat enough of them one of the best natural antioxydant suppliers there is. And keeps your bowel moving. Still eat olives daily like candies. 

Funny note, the old greeks from the old classical world, knew how a perfect atletes body looked and how to get it. Their diet is known from found scriptures, it was Olives and some Bull parts.


----------



## dan4x4 (24 Jan 2016)

Its hard for me to stick to a healthy diet, partly because of my job, partly because I get lazy. However one thing I would say is that Im happier when I eat healthy and it improves my energy so much! 

If anyone asked me, best suggestions for improving diet
-Only drink water.
-Eat as much salad and fruit as possible

I always eat healthier in the summer because it makes a big difference when I go out on the mountain bike.


----------



## Colinlp (24 Jan 2016)

Troi said:


> I'm on the curry and beer diet


This indeed is the correct diet to maintain the human being at the peak of physical condition. Accept no substitute!


----------



## boyer32 (29 Feb 2016)

My Diet Plan
Breakfast - 6 weetbix 500ml unsweetened almond milk 150g plain nonfat yogurt 5 strawberries a handful of blueberries 
Lunch - grilled 200gm  skinless chicken breast in 5 slices whole grain and oats bread and 1 slices fat free cheese 
Snack - green apple 
Dinner - 2 Atlantic salmon skin on 350g long grain microwave brown rice and a whole lot of broccoli / Brussels sprouts 
Snack - mandarin 
So is this healthy? 2660 calories all up and I only drink water


----------

